# Gear/First Aid/Recovery Packs



## steeziesteeze2401 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all - I've been on this forum and an offroad forum, I started a little company called GOAT Overland "Gnarly OffRoad Adventure and Trails" and came up with the logo/design and these packs. I've used mine as a range bag and as a recovery bag for tow straps, offroad gear and those kinds of things, anyway, my brother in law, and a few other people that have purchased them say they are really good and versatile for hunting. I'll be taking mine with me to the Duck blind this weekend!

Thought I'd offer them here as well. Here are the specs:
- compatible with the molle/panel/loop system.
- Fully convertible to a over the shoulder or waist bag. (Straps included)
- 5 main pockets, with extra storage and pockets within those pockets.
- durable zippers/nylon 
- velcro for attaching other morale patches (GOAT Overland patch included)
- Colors - Coyote Tan, Multicam, Woodland Camo

Thanks for checking these out - I sell these all over the country, and since this is a Utah forum let me know if you want to avoid shipping costs and I can meet up and deliver one. (South Utah County to Salt Lake City)

Here's the link to my shop: http://goatoverland.bigcartel.com/


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

